# Best bang for your buck



## phil19 (Aug 9, 2011)

Whats up guys. Im looking for a stack that is effective and is a reasonable price. My stack is going to consist of a muscle builder, pre and post workout, a creatine and BCAAs. Im only 19 so im tryin to stay away from the t-boosters. Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just remember bro at your age your still growing and producing ample amts of test! Supps wise always have your protein, BCAA's, and Creatine in check. Myofusion by Gaspari taste awesome and mixes easliy. BCAA'S Extend brand is very sweet profile and also taste great. Creatine Mono is stll the way to go, and pre workout try APS Mesomorph. Best of all these can be found at Orbitnutrition.com and they shipped their stuff quickly and very good prices.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2011)

phil19 said:


> Whats up guys. Im looking for a stack that is effective and is a reasonable price. My stack is going to consist of a muscle builder, pre and post workout, a creatine and BCAAs. Im only 19 so im tryin to stay away from the t-boosters. Any and all suggestions are appreciated.



Muscle builder go with whey protein, pre workout can be jacked or vpx anarchy, post checkout genomyx protocol and creatine really just gets some monohydrate its king.


----------



## phil19 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for the suggertions. As far as a pre workout goes, i have tried jack3d and im looking for something that get a really good pump goin not a fan of the hyper/wired feelin i get from jacked. I've tried axis labs SMASH and its good but i want to switch it up alil. i'll definately check out the vpx.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2011)

The vpx will get you wired. Look into dymatize xpand xtreme for a preworkout. Just another option.


----------



## phil19 (Aug 10, 2011)

will do. I was just reading about Gaspari's SizeOn as an intra-workout. Have you tried it or know anyone who has?..


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a friend of mine that loves the stuff. I always use myofusion made by Gaspair, a very reputable company and Orbit carries their products. Like I said you'll find the top products for every subject their and low prices. I get my stuff so quick that it amazes me how fast!


----------



## phil19 (Aug 10, 2011)

What about this Kre-alkalyn?? Anyone used it? if so how "effective" was it? and is it particularly better than the monohydrates?


----------



## Prane (Aug 15, 2011)

phil19 said:


> What about this Kre-alkalyn?? Anyone used it? if so how "effective" was it? and is it particularly better than the monohydrates?



stick with creatine mono, it's cheaper and proven to work effectively, focus more on your diet than supps tbh.


----------



## DeathMetal (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm assuming you're getting 80% or more of your macros from whole foods, right?

If not, start spending your money there first.  Any beast in this neck of the woods eats a small farm...DAILY.


----------



## R1balla (Aug 15, 2011)

Modern BCAA, Creatine Nitrate by APS or C-BOL (that would be your pre and post). and if u take BCAAs intra workout, no need for immediate post workout. just drive home from the gym and either make a shake or eat solid food, preferably solid food like oatmeal and eggs or chicken. try to get some sugar post workout also so it spikes insulin. if you are looking for creatine mono, NeoVar is a great choice but i prefere Creatine nitrate more. take fish oil, multi, Bio Mend or VitaBerry are also great staples, Creapure is a great creatine.  

if you are looking for a muscle builder, the only thing i can really think of that isnt a test booster is Prime. AnaBeta would be another option, and although it isnt its MOA, it does boost test to an extent so u may not want that.


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 15, 2011)

Chain'd Out for BCAA's and creatine mono for creatine. I am a big fan of HumaPro and have had pretty solid results... myofusion is decent tho just not for me


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 15, 2011)

Primordial Performance has a great price on Creapure creatine and the best stim free pre-workout drink mix called PreMax. Throw in some Beta-Alanine wich we carry as well and our Ibcaa's and your set.


----------



## R1balla (Aug 17, 2011)

i dont like myo because when i blend it, it makes it super thick and hard to blend and i have  a $150 blender. i like to add alot of stuff in my shakes like oats and fruit and even with 1 scoop of myo, i cant add all i want to. i still prefer 100% whey by ON.

speaking of protein, PP protein is super easy and quick to mix and is light on the stomach. so if your looking for an immediate post workout like right when you walk out of the gym to hold u over until you get home, i suggest that.

i also love UPS labs Modern BCAAs. high ratio. just sucks that it only comes in one size.


----------



## Tuco (Aug 19, 2011)

WHOLE FOOD IS ALL YOU NEED BROTHA! The quicker you learn that, the better your wallet and physique will be. Only supps I use:

Whey Isolate
Caffeine, pre workout
Multi
Creatine
and a shitload of good food like brown rice and chicken breast


----------



## Pump4EVER (Aug 20, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Primordial Performance has a great price on Creapure creatine and the best stim free pre-workout drink mix called PreMax. Throw in some Beta-Alanine wich we carry as well and our Ibcaa's and your set.



Big fan of Creapure creatine mono. Universal makes a great one!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 20, 2011)

Any of the androlean and androhard products are freaking unreal on results. I loved my andro lean so much I'm thinking of running it again with hard and Anabeta. PP and Orbit always have your back.


----------



## R1balla (Aug 22, 2011)

that would be nice to see a log of...


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

on optimum nutrition gold standard protein, noxplode and cell mass by bsn


----------



## R1balla (Aug 31, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Any of the androlean and androhard products are freaking unreal on results. I loved my andro lean so much I'm thinking of running it again with hard and Anabeta. PP and Orbit always have your back.


  v3 of androseries is supposed to come out soon! 

as far as a 19 y/o taking it, no way


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 31, 2011)

At your age I wouldn't waste money on anything but maybe creatine monohydrate and some quality weigh protein if you can't consume enough through diet.  I've only started to see a minor benefit to pre-workout supplements when I was in my late 20s and that's only because I got consumed with loads of work, moved out on my own and became very overwhelmed with responsibilities both personal and work wise so I needed the extra kick to squeeze out a workout at the end of a long day.  As for test boosters, even if you take some now they won't do anything but burn a hole in your pocket because from experience I can tell you they're nothing but placebo pills with aggressive sounding names, flashy labels and fancy charts with outrageous claims not backed up by any significant research.  Bottom line, stick to creatine and weigh protein and spend the rest of your money on other things at your age.


----------

